# PLEASE READ before posting



## Shaun (8 Jul 2012)

Member's Travelogues is intended as forum for *longer written articles* about rides, tours or cycling holidays that you've undertaken.

There's no strict requirement for a heavy cycling focus but your story should have more length and depth than the usual informal / conversational posts that you'd put up elsewhere on our forums.

If you are re-posting a story from your* blog* please copy and paste* the full text *of the article here (_as opposed to just offering a link_).

If your story is _very_ long you may have to split it over several posts (if you need a hand with this just send me a PM).

Shorter, casual posts will be moved to their respective forums. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## cwskas (31 May 2022)

Shaun said:


> Member's Travelogues is intended as forum for *longer written articles* about rides, tours or cycling holidays that you've undertaken.
> 
> There's no strict requirement for a heavy cycling focus but your story should have more length and depth than the usual informal / conversational posts that you'd put up elsewhere on our forums.
> 
> ...



Hello Shawn. I am posting my first travelogue, I had read your post above before . . . But just started my thread. Should I have started it in the editing suite?

My apologies.

Willie


----------



## HobbesOnTour (31 May 2022)

To butt in.....
There's no need to use the suite. You can post directly (as you have).
The suite is there so you can take your time (several days, weeks etc.) to get your posts organised, laid out, perfected without anyone seeing them. 

We don't have that kind of patience!

Have a great trip!

Apologies for stepping on any toes


----------

